# '96 Nissan 240SX - CELs: P1447, P0440, & P0325! Help!?



## famjewels (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello everbody,

I bought an unmodified 1996 Nissan 240SX last month. It only has 115,xxx miles, but the check engine light is on. The previous owner said she was unable to get it fixed, so I'm left with it now. I got a code reader and was able to extract 3 codes out of the computer: P1447 - EVAP purge flow monitor, P0440 - evaporative emission system, & P0325 - knock sensor 1. 

Now that I know the codes, I want to fix them. I've done some searching but I figured there'd be some techs on here who could help out in greater detail.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## famjewels (Jan 31, 2010)

Someone, anyone, please!


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

i would think about checking your gas cap. have you cleared the codes? do the same ones keep coming back? most of the time if you leave the gas cap off you get the evap code. The knock sensor, i have a 95 240 and it should be in the same place. its right in the middle of the block on the intake side, could be the sensor or plug, try unplugging and plugging it back in to check for corrosion. might want to try a pcv valve too, couldn't hurt. good luck!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0440 code means the EVAP control system has a leak. The fuel filler cap might not be on tight or it's defective. Check all rubber hoses for possible cracks.

The P1447 code means that there may be a leak between the engine intake manifold and the EVAP control system pressure sensor. Again, check for cracked or loose rubber hoses.

Do an ECU code reset and see what codes come back.


----------



## famjewels (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I'll try resetting it then, but is the following really the proper procedure, though? I ask because I tried it, but it didn't work at all; even though I used a stopwatch for accuracy...


-Reset Check Engine Light Procedures

1. Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch “ON” and wait 3 seconds.
2. Repeat the following steps (2a and 2b) procedures quickly five times within 5 seconds.
2a. Fully depress the accelerator pedal (HARD).
2b. Fully release the accelerator pedal.
3. Wait 7 seconds, fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 10 seconds until the CEL starts blinking.
4. Fully release the accelerator pedal (while the CEL is still blinking)
5. Wait about 10 seconds.
6. Fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for more than 10 seconds.
7. Fully release the accelerator pedal (The CEL light will continue to blink).
8. Turn ignition switch to “OFF” position and now you can start the car. The CEL light should be gone.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If your code reader doesn't have the capability to reset ECU codes, then the easiest way to clear all ECU codes is disconnect the battery for a period of 24 hours.


----------

